# مواقع هندسية



## E.Mohamed Hendy (10 مايو 2008)

اخوانى الزملاء
اثناء بحثى فى الانترنت وجد هذا الموقع الذى يحتوى على مواقع هندسية كثيرة و جمعيات عالمية و عربية 
أرجوا الاستفادة منة

http://mmsec.com/


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (14 مايو 2008)

http://mmsec.com/

ثم 
اضغط على مواقع هندسية 
فى الجهة اليمنى من الصفحة


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاجر محمد (18 مايو 2008)

Thanks Alot


----------



## مهندس خ.ا.ل.د (21 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررر يامهندس محمود على ذا الرابط المفيد


----------



## توررس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

